
How to Land an Autonomous Vehicle Job: Coursework - Dangeranger
https://medium.com/self-driving-cars/how-to-land-an-autonomous-vehicle-job-coursework-e7acc2bfe740
======
mcshicks
I took the AI for robots on Udacity, the Machine Learning at Coursera and the
Control of mobile robots on Coursera. They are all very good in my opinion. Of
those, I would start with the Machine Learning course. Not only is it an
excellent course and has material found in the others, but if you are at all
rusty on your Linear Algebra it will help with that, in addition to the
programming of course all of these course make heavy use of linear algebra.
The coursera course both use Matlab, the Udacity course uses Python.

Of the robotics course I would say the one on Courera is better in terms of
the basics of a robot, like odometry, PID control, etc. The one on Udacity I
found more informative in terms of higher level concepts like route planning
and localization.

~~~
timroy
Thanks for the reviews, that's quite helpful. I'm taking Andrew Ng's course
again, and really enjoying it. I understood most of it the first time, but
having linear algebra and calculus is a huge help this time around.

------
CardenB
Excellent list! Can anyone with personal experience with these tell me which
ones are most worthwhile?

Also I'd like to suggest cs231n over the udacity course for deep learning

------
saeranv
What are people's thoughts on the Udacity Machine Learning Nanodegree versus
Coursera's Machine Learning?

ETA: Am flexible, but I'm particularly interested in strengthening my Linear
Algebra, and prefer to use Python.

